# Adobe Premiere:  Timer einblenden



## baeckerjunge (17. März 2004)

Hoi,

Ich habe Kurzfilme die jeweils eine Minute dauern, 
nun soll in einer Ecke zusätzlich die Zeit runterlaufen.

Wie kann ich das realiesieren?
Ich habe schon in verbindung mit Flash gedacht, aber ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung wie ich das realiesien kann.......

Grüsse bäckerjunge.


----------



## gernegut (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

zum auslesen des Timestamps von DV-Material brauchst Du ein extra Tool. Premiere kann das nicht. Google mal.

Bis dann


----------



## goela (17. März 2004)

Nun, um nicht zusätzliche Kosten entstehen zu lassen kann ich Dir folgenden Tipp geben.

Hast Du Photoshop oder ein ähnliches Zeichenwerkzeug (GIMP - Freeware) kannst Du es folgendermassen machen.
Da Du schreibst, dass Du Kurzfilme hast, die eine Minute dauern. Also wenn man rechnet, 1min = 60sec = 60 Bilder!

Also mache Dir 60 Einzelbilder, Grösse 720x576. Platziere in der gewünschten Ecke den Text "60sec", dann mit 59sec usw. bis 0sec.
Jetzt kannst Du Bild für Bild auf die Timeline mit 1sec Dauer ziehen. Danach lässt Du das Ganze berechnen.

Nun kannst Du die Counter-Sequenz in Deine Kurzfilme einbauen. Ist zwar mit etwas aufwand verbunden aber es geht.

Alternative wäre natürlich AfterEffects. Damit kannst Du den Timestamp einblenden lassen! Aber ist nicht billig!


----------



## baeckerjunge (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Nun, um nicht zusätzliche Kosten entstehen zu lassen kann ich Dir folgenden Tipp geben.
> 
> Hast Du Photoshop oder ein ähnliches Zeichenwerkzeug (GIMP - Freeware) kannst Du es folgendermassen machen.
> ...




Also das mit den Bildern habe ich verstanden, und ja Photoshop ist vorhanden....
Was mache ich jetzt mit den einzelnen Bildern abspeichern  ? 
oder wie geht es weiter ?


----------



## goela (18. März 2004)

Also gehen wir mal davon aus, dass Du alle 60Bilder erstellt hast! (Bilder sollten einen integrierten Alpha-Kanal haben - also Hintergrund am besten Transparent in Photoshop)

1. Bilder in Premiere importieren
2. Bild 1 auf eine Videospur (Spur 2) ziehen
3. Dauer auf 1sec einstellen (Standardmässig wird das Bild auf 5sec Dauer eingestellt)
4. Bild 2 auf die Videospur (Spur 2) an Bild 1 anhängen
5. Dauer auf 1sec
7. Schritt 4-5. nun solange wiederholen bis alle 60Bilder eingefügt wurden
8. Den Ganzen Clip exportieren (am Besten unkomprimiert oder mit HUF-Codec)

Jetzt hast Du den Counter, den Du dann beliebig in Deinen Kurzfilmen verwenden kannst. Durch die Videooption Bewegung kannst Du den Counter auch an eine beliebige Stelle platzieren.

Zugegeben scheint diese Lösung etwas mit Arbeit verbunden aber dafür brauchst Du nicht noch zusätzliche Programm oder PlugIns!


----------



## baeckerjunge (18. März 2004)

*re*

Ok nun habe ich es kapiert  

mal gucken was das wird .........


----------

